# abandoned garage, and playing with toner



## terri (Jun 4, 2006)

Here are a couple from the "abandoned garage" shoot I did over Memorial Day weekend. This was my first real chance to play with the Mamiya 645. :love: I have a few more negatives I'm interested in printing, but have only had darkroom time for these two so far. 

These were printed on Ilford MG warm tone and developed in Ethol LPD 1:4 for an "ultra warm" combo. I split toned in a short diluted bleach bath with Fotospeed ST20 sepia. 

This was the front office of the old place. We were able to poke the door and walk right in. It was blistering hot outside that day, and inside with no circulation we were ready to melt! 

For fun, I masked off the back of the chair and the desk handles to retain their silver look. There was a battered old directory on the floor and I masked it, as well. 









We also headed to the main garage area. It was _very_ dark back there and we blew off several frames, bracketing. On this image, I masked off the overhead fluorescent bulbs, the pail, and the forgotten glove in the bottom left.







There was another little storage area back there that I shot, and hopefully I'll get those up soon. It was a hot and therefore uncomfortable shoot, but fun. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 4, 2006)

you can really tell the difference between scans and prints.  These are gorgeous.


----------



## Chiller (Jun 4, 2006)

These are soooooooo cool Terri. Love it.  I would love to wander in there, heat and all


----------



## subtledreamer (Jun 5, 2006)

your thread took my post-virginity :lmao: 

very nice... i love the sepia & overall 'feel' of the photos, definitely looking forward to your other prints!


----------



## terri (Jun 5, 2006)

Thank you so much, Jonathan - and welcome to TPF. I am proud to know I took your post-virginity!  That was good.

Thanks everyone, for the kind words.


----------



## santino (Jun 6, 2006)

whoaa terri #1 is awesome, I would love to get that print :thumbup:  

wouldn't you like to trade it for something of my stuff ? :blulsh2: :hail:


----------



## terri (Jun 6, 2006)

santino said:
			
		

> whoaa terri #1 is awesome, I would love to get that print :thumbup:
> 
> wouldn't you like to trade it for something of my stuff ? :blulsh2: :hail:


Are you kidding??      Shoot me a pm, I would love to have one of your lith prints!     :heart: 

Thanks!


----------



## motcon (Jun 6, 2006)

how did i miss these? these are 'terri yummy'.

i'd actually like a print of the first one as well. border signed.


----------



## terri (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm so happy you like it, Will.  I'll pm you when I print another one.


----------



## motcon (Jun 6, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> I'm so happy you like it, Will.  I'll pm you when I print another one.



thank you. i'm saving wall space. let me know what you'd like in return. (wine, money, anything).


----------



## terri (Jun 6, 2006)

motcon said:
			
		

> thank you. i'm saving wall space. let me know what you'd like in return. (wine, money, anything).


How utterly dangerous of you to post that.  

I may insist upon a lith image of yours, now that I have seen a sample. :thumbup:


----------



## motcon (Jun 6, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> How utterly dangerous of you to post that.



i need to keep in mind with whom i'm conversing when i type. that could've been disastrous.



			
				terri said:
			
		

> I may insist upon a lith image of yours, now that I have seen a sample. :thumbup:



would bring me great pleasure to print a lith for you.


----------



## terri (Jun 6, 2006)

> i need to keep in mind with whom i'm conversing when i type. that could've been disastrous.


It still might be - I've not quite decided yet.  




> would bring me great pleasure to print a lith for you.


oh, my! I must get to the darkroom soonest.


----------



## motcon (Jun 6, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> It still might be - I've not quite decided yet.



you do realize that i, of course, considered editing my post, but you put the block on that by quoting me.

i feel vulnerable.


----------



## terri (Jun 6, 2006)

motcon said:
			
		

> you do realize that i, of course, considered editing my post, but you put the block on that by quoting me.
> 
> i feel vulnerable.


ahhhh! My intent has been exposed. 

:twisted:


----------



## motcon (Jun 7, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> I'm so happy you like it, Will.  I'll pm you when I print another one.



email me (rather than pm) when you get around to printing another, terri.


----------

